# Phrag longifolium



## smartie2000 (Sep 15, 2007)

Phrag longifolium seems to shift its petals all the time so I keep re-taking photos because it keeps getting better as its twists more....I wonder if it is finished yet


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice! Very handsome.


----------



## Rick (Sep 15, 2007)

Nice red hues in this one. Very nice.


----------



## Magicboy (Sep 15, 2007)

Very nice flower! How big is the plant?


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2007)

very nice Fren!!:clap:


----------



## toddybear (Sep 15, 2007)

That's a beauty Fren!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice colors.


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 16, 2007)

Magicboy said:


> Very nice flower! How big is the plant?



The plant was just a single growth, now two growths. I didn't go measure but I estimate the leafspan to be around foot. It'll be a monster in size one day...


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 24, 2009)

It blooms but now with a much stronger spike. The leaf span twice as big as its first one. The lighting was different to the photos from before so it looks different. And the division is 'Carpella', the grower I bought it from told me its a good breeder.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 24, 2009)

lovely flowers and nice pict.!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2009)

Same plant, different spike?


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 24, 2009)

yup different spike on a larger plant now


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice Fren...


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a very nice clone Fren


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 24, 2009)

:clap: :clap: :clap: I'm especially liking this! 
My longifolium is in spike for the first time!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 24, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :clap: :clap: :clap: I'm especially liking this!
> My longifolium is in spike for the first time!


:clap:Rose!


----------



## P-chan (Jan 24, 2009)

How beautiful! I have a Phrag. kovachii x Phrag. longifolium...I can't waut to see the cross! Thank you for these pictures!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2009)

I agree, nice flower & photo.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 25, 2009)

It came out very beautful!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

OK January's spike is still going and its on its 18th bloom!!! I can't believe this, there is another 19th bud. (somehow I think this is not normal. Is it?) The spike has curled back to facing the windowsill.

And its new growth has matured and it has a new spike. Not bad for a three growth plant on a windowsill. The only big flower quality flaw is the dorsal twist in every bloom


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 16, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> OK January's spike is still going and its on its 18th bloom!!! I can't believe this, there is another 19th bud. (somehow I think this is not normal. Is it?) The spike has curled back to facing the windowsill.
> 
> And its new growth has matured and it has a new spike. Not bad for a three growth plant on a windowsill. The only big flower quality flaw is the dorsal twist in every bloom



This is normal behavior for a healthy, happy longifolium. That is one of the reasons it gets used so often in hybrids. I have had longifolium spikes continue to bloom for as much as 3 years. Given enough sun & water they can go on for years. Good growing on your part.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool. okeicture???


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a photo of my slipper windowsill. The longifolium spike is really awkwards now.


----------



## Clark (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice view!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2009)

wow, cool population on that pic :clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Nov 17, 2009)

Looking good! What a great group shot.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 17, 2009)

:clap::clap::clap: LOVELY window! 
The longifolium was just making it easier to be part of the picture!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 17, 2009)

Looks to me like the longifolium is turning around in order to keep watch over the other slippers.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 18, 2009)

wow! nice flower display. I've been told that some people who grow phal lueddemanniana and hate the long spikes like that actually braid them into a circle to keep them manageable! You could take thin wire and train it to be wherever you want or make an upwards spiral from the plant (can be creative!) or something like that

I noticed that your outside conditions up there in edmonton resemble our usual state of 'upstate grey' (central ny has same or comparable levels of cloudy conditions as the northwestern u.s. west of the mountains); but still you have all the flowers, which is inspiring


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 22, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> OK January's spike is still going and its on its 18th bloom!!! I can't believe this, there is another 19th bud. (somehow I think this is not normal. Is it?) The spike has curled back to facing the windowsill.
> 
> And its new growth has matured and it has a new spike. Not bad for a three growth plant on a windowsill. The only big flower quality flaw is the dorsal twist in every bloom



This is very good and this specie can have very long spike and plenty of flowers. My longifolium 'Long Fellow' had 29 flowers on a single spike one day (not all open in the same time  )...


----------



## callosum (Nov 22, 2009)

*brighted color*

beauty bloom :rollhappy:


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 23, 2009)

smartie2000 said:


> OK January's spike is still going and its on its 18th bloom!!! I can't believe this, there is another 19th bud. (somehow I think this is not normal. Is it? ....


Sounds normal to me! Mine started in June & is on #11.
Longifolium was not at the top of my want list but I had won a bid on ebay on another phrag (Stairway To Heaven, that I really wanted!) & the seller had a longifolium var.hincksianum 'Fernbrook' that no one bid on. She offered to ship it for free with the other plant, so I took it for $20, I'm glad I did, I really enjoy it!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks. I was suprised because the plant is still smallish, I thought I needed more growths for this sort of lengthy blooming. Longifolium was not on my want list either. It would be too large for my collection based on what I read on forums. I think I wanted a plant and someone at my society was a salesman and tempted me to get it. But I'm glad I got it, its worth growing!


----------



## McPaph (Nov 23, 2009)

Very nice color. Very cool


----------

